# $45.00 drain cleaning!



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

http://bakersfield.craigslist.org/for/4849505647.html
I just called these guys and told them how awesome of a job they're doing...then I followed it up with..."I just want to congratulate you guys on winning the award for the race to the bottom! $45 to clean a drain, give me a break!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i didnt read or see anything about a license


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Was it this company?


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Wow they called everyone out and clearly stated they were the best plumbers in town. Also they are the first and last plumbers you'll ever need. Sounds like they plan on blowing up someone house... A Team style!


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

They wrote " mention this ad for a discount". How the **** can you give a discount on a $45 drain cleaning? they'll be closing up shop soon.....


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was it this company?


they had to clean a lot of drains just to pay to get the truck lettered. then clean a lot more to pay for the truck and equipment. and after all of that, still lose money


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

marc76075 said:


> They wrote " mention this ad for a discount". How the **** can you give a discount on a $45 drain cleaning? they'll be closing up shop soon.....


They don't really charge that. It would be the equivalent of going to a buy here pay here car dealer and tossing the guy 50 bucks before you even look at a car


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> Was it this company?


They don't even have a webpage. Probably can't afford it.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Must be a fresh new start up for someone when they burnt their last name


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i am trying to convince myself to buy a camera. at $45, i couldnt convince me to pay me.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

This is how they do it.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Damn I haven't seen a speedway machine in awhile


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Well we all know how thy do it. But they just take the cake in race to the bottom. We've all seen $49 drain cleaning. But these guys literally asked themselves..."how can we get phone calls..ah ha! Lowball even the lowballers!" No biggie though, they'll be gone in a year. In not complaining by any means, I just think its funny is all. That's why I literally called them and congratulated them on winning the race to the bottom. 

I should've told em keep up the good work while I stay busy charging 5x that.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

This is what I found


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

I forgot this.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Hahaha! ATeam plumbing. I pity the fool that uses them.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

Bakersfield... watch out! The A-Team is here to screw up your plumbing and they will do it for less than 50 bucks! You will pity your stool... seriously you will think "Poor, poor toilet", and they will say "I love it when a plan comes together" all the way to the bank once they find a dozen other things around your house that should be fixed by them during their extended stay at your home. You might have thought you were getting big guys with small prices, but what you really get with the A-Team is small guys with big prices!


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Haha. I like the cash only part. That's how you know your dealing with a legitimate business.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

Unclog1776 said:


> They don't really charge that. It would be the equivalent of going to a buy here pay here car dealer and tossing the guy 50 bucks before you even look at a car


I know it's a loss leader , but their mostly attracting the cheapest customers who are going to piss and moan at any penny above $45. And they deserve those customers.


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

We all know. Some customers will complain about, even that low price. 

How are they affording fuel and gloves at those rates


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

I got some of them types by me and it is never the price they claim it would be and the stories of their spin on why something has to be done is amusing. I can't stop anybody from calling them and the people who do call them are not my clients anyway. Bottom line is that I do not have time for people who think we are all the same so why spend for quality. I hang up on people who ask me prices. I don't have time for them.


----------

